# Meerforellen Norwegen



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (17. April 2022)

Hallo Leute.  Da ich im Sommer nach Norwegen fahre, möchte ich hier ein für ein paar Tipps zum meerforellenangeln bitten.


----------



## zander67 (17. April 2022)

bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.  Da ich im Sommer nach Norwegen fahre, möchte ich hier ein für ein paar Tipps zum meerforellenangeln bitten.


Wo soll es denn hingehen?
Ansonsten, in Norwegen sind gerade im Sommer Makrele und Co. schneller als die Mefos.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2022)

bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.  Da ich im Sommer nach Norwegen fahre, möchte ich hier ein für ein paar Tipps zum meerforellenangeln bitten.


Hallo,

die meisten guten Meerforellenflüsse sind auch gute Lachsflüsse und dann wirds mitunter schon teuer mit der Lizenz. Auf jeden Fall deutlich teurer als die Forellen- und Äschengewässer. Ich würde mich auf letztere konzentrieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (17. April 2022)

Man kann auch in den Fjorden an den richtigen Stellen (kleinere) Fische fangen.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (17. April 2022)

Wir fahren mit der Familie nach Südnorwegen nach Lindesnes.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (17. April 2022)

Erst einmal vielen Dank und frohe Ostern


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2022)

bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. schrieb:


> Wir fahren mit der Familie nach Südnorwegen nach Lindesnes.


Hallo,

schau Dir mal den Mandalselv an. Noch zivile Preise, schöne Gegend und relativ gute Chancen auf Lachs und Meerforelle.
Nicht vergessen; zu der normalen Angellizenz braucht man, wenn man in Flüssen auf Lachs und Meerforellen sowie Saiblinge fischt, eine gesonderte Erlaubnis (bei Postämtern erhältlich) kostet etwa 20 Euro im Jahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (17. April 2022)

Vielen Dank.  Werde  ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. April 2022)

Zwischen Gronsfjord und Rosfjord Höhe Hausvik sind auch schon welche im Salzwasser gefangen worden.


----------



## Snâsh (27. April 2022)

Ich habe in der Gegend von auch schon Meerforellen auf Sicht gefangen. Leider nur die kleinen. Das klappt aber immer wieder. Gerade die Abschnitte mit "Strand" sind da ganz gut geeignet!


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (27. April 2022)

Vielen Dank für deinen  Beitrag


----------



## Mefospezialist (4. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ansonsten, in Norwegen sind gerade im Sommer Makrele und Co. schneller als die Mefos.


Über ausgedehnten Flachbereichen (und ich meine wirklich flach!) halten sich meist nur Mefo´s auf. Sobald die Makrelen da sind sollte man auf solche Gebiete setzen.
Besonders an Fjordenden gibt es oft solche Bereiche.

Einfach in dem Urlaubsgebiet mal bei Gulesider auf die Karte schauen.
Ich nehme erst die Satellitenaufnahmen und suche flache Bereiche und schaue danach nochmal auf der Seekarte. Ist das Tiefe Wasser nah, werden dort Makrelen beissen, deshalb schauen, dass die Teifenlinie etwas weiter entfernt liegt.
So ca. 50Meter Flachwasser bis zur Tiefenlinie sind oft schon ausreichend. Hier bleibt man zwar auch Schneider, wenn die Forellen nicht da sind aber so hat man wenigstens die Chance.

Falls es solche Bereiche im Urklaubsgebiet nicht gibt, kann man sich einen Spot suchen an welchem man parallel zum Ufer werfen kann.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Der rote Kreis markiert den Interessanten Bereich und die Linie markiert die erste Tiefenlinie, ab der dann Makrelen beißen.
An dieser Stelle haben wir in all den Jahren schon viele Meerforellen gefangen. Sobald man ins tiefere Wasser wirft sind die Makrelen schneller an den Ködern.
Macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn genug Wasser da ist, denn der Bereich fällt je nach Stärke der Tide auch mal fast trocken.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (4. Mai 2022)

Mit mehr von solchen Beiträgen werde ich noch zum Profi


----------



## zander67 (5. Mai 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Über ausgedehnten Flachbereichen (und ich meine wirklich flach!) halten sich meist nur Mefo´s auf. Sobald die Makrelen da sind sollte man auf solche Gebiete setzen.
> Besonders an Fjordenden gibt es oft solche Bereiche.
> 
> Einfach in dem Urlaubsgebiet mal bei Gulesider auf die Karte schauen.
> ...


Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis:
Wenn das ein Fluss ist in dem Lachse oder Meerforellen aufsteigen angelst Du im Schongebiet.
Das kann richtig teuer werden.
Man sollte sich vorher informieren ob es sich um ein Schongebiet handelt.








						Reglar for fiske etter laks og sjøaure i munningssoner
					

Ønskjer du å fiske etter laks og sjøaure i nærleiken av ein elvemunning, er det fleire reglar du må vite om.




					www.statsforvalteren.no
				











						Kart
					

Munningsfredingssoner i Vestland, markert med raud strekar i kartet. Dra i kartet for å flytte rundt, og zoome inn og ut. Trykk på lenkja fullversjon, nedst i kartet, få opp stor versjon.




					www.statsforvalteren.no


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (5. Mai 2022)

Danke.


----------



## Oli10 (5. Mai 2022)

Hei.
Auch im Sommer ist es möglich im Salzwasser Meerforellen zu fangen.
Nicht alle Fische steigen in die Flüsse zum Laichen auf, es gibt auch viele "Überspringer".
Meerforellen sind aber temperatusensitiv.
Das bedeutet, im Sommer meiden sie die Flachwasserbereiche, falls die Temperatur dort zu stark ansteigt.
Im Frühjahr und auch im Spätherbst sind diese Bereiche allerdings absolute Hotspots.
Im Sommer lohnt es sich dann also Kanten, die mehr zum offenen Meer hin liegen abzufischen.
Zu Fluss oder Bachmündungen Lachs oder Meerforellen führender Gewässer muss 100m Abstand gehalten werden.
Sehr Informativ finde ich die Broschüre dieser Initiative, https://www.sjoorretsorlandet.no/
Da gibt es auch eine Broschüre auf Deutsch, zwar für ein anderes Gebiet, aber die Meerforellen benehmen sich genau so.








Viel Glück bei deinem Unterfangen, 
Gruß aus dem sonnigen Agder, Oli.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (5. Mai 2022)

Ich werde berichten.  Petri


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich vorher informieren ob es sich um ein Schongebiet handelt.


Habe ich gemacht, die sagten 100Meter Abstand halten vom Fluss und gut ist.
Die Norweger fischen auch dort und hatten sich gefreut uns zu sehen. 

Lachse steigen dort nicht jedes Jahr auf, weil der Fluss oft zu wenig Wasser führt. Es gibt solche Bereich aber auch im Fjord zu genüge, das diente nur als Beispiel, weil das die typischen flachen Stellen sind an welchen man Makrelen ausschließen kann. Es muss auch keine Flussmündung dort sein um Mefos zu fangen, es langen solche Flachwassergebiete um potenziell Meerforellen fangen zu können.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (5. Mai 2022)

Ich werde berichten.  Petri


----------



## zander67 (5. Mai 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht, die sagten 100Meter Abstand halten vom Fluss und gut ist.
> Die Norweger fischen auch dort und hatten sich gefreut uns zu sehen.


Ich weiß wo die Stelle ist, hier müsste die Schutzzone zu finden sein, den Namen vom Fluss konnte ich aber nicht eindeutig identifizieren..





						Forskrift om fiske i fredningssoner i sjøen utenfor vassdrag som har oppgang av anadrome laksefisk, Sør-Trøndelag - Lovdata
					

Forsk om fiske i fredningssoner, Sør-Trøndelag




					lovdata.no
				




Hier noch mal eine Übersicht.


			https://www.statsforvalteren.no/siteassets/utgatt/fm-sor-trondelag/dokument-fmst/miljo-og-klima/fiskeforvaltning/fiske-etter-laks-og-sjoorret-i-munningsfredningssoner-i-sjoen.pdf


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> hier müsste die Schutzzone zu finden sein


Jepp, passt.


----------



## Mefospezialist (6. Mai 2022)

Und mal ganz nebenbei bemerkt, ich persönlich gehe seit Jahren viel lieber an die unzähligen "kleinen" Seen in Norwegen auf Forellen fischen. 
Gerade die Seen auf den Bergen in Fels eingebettet haben es mir absolut angetan. 

Das ist traumhaftes Angeln in wunderschöner Natur und mit etwas Glück erwischt man einen See, welcher gute Forellen beherbergt.
Dieses Angeln stellt eine super Alternative zum Meerforellenangeln dar.


----------

